# Whoops



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

> I know you're gonna say "What? Sam's cheating again? What a surprise..", but hear me out, okay.
> 
> First I'd like to tell you a little story about a certain someone.
> 
> ...


permalink (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39474698/)

So yeah i just wanted to kinda confess publicly on all my social media and explain something.

For those that asked, yes she's a furry and you can blame me for that.

Her oc is a shark.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2020)




----------

